# More cool pics...



## Stubby'smom (Mar 20, 2010)

Can't wait to see them!


----------



## ivacic (Apr 6, 2010)

cant wait!


----------



## PArcheryhunter (Feb 1, 2010)

Be interested in seeing.


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

Well I forgot I don't know how to post pics since they changed the site...crap...sorry....someone help me please!!


----------



## Huntergirla (Oct 22, 2006)

I had some trouble as well posting my pics after the change. But I think you can scroll down to the bottom of the page where it says Go Advanced click on that one and see.


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

Thanks!! Here is my Remington 270 short mag, got the stock back from the dipper yesterday. Done in Mossy Oak Treestand, fine looking machine!!


----------



## Stubby'smom (Mar 20, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## Brian811 (May 7, 2007)

Sweet looking rifle!!!


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

Not so cool of a pic...had a crappy beginning to my day.


----------



## Diamondgirl27 (Mar 26, 2009)

ouch what happen?


----------



## Ishootlikeagirl (Mar 10, 2010)

absolutecool said:


> Thanks!! Here is my Remington 270 short mag, got the stock back from the dipper yesterday. Done in Mossy Oak Treestand, fine looking machine!!


i have the same rifle but its still stock i love it.


----------



## Admiral Vixen (Feb 21, 2009)

absolutecool said:


> Not so cool of a pic...had a crappy beginning to my day.


Well not to be a smart arse but at least you crashed in the right place!!! lol Like the sign above says....Jays auto repair.


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

Yeah, don't think he can fix that one...some dude wasn't paying attention and turned right in front of me, it was either hit him or try to not hit him so I tried to not hit him...I hope they total it.


----------



## goofyswife2788 (Jun 5, 2008)

Nice looking machine!


----------



## cptbrain (Dec 16, 2007)

Cool rifle camo, sorry about the car.


----------



## SCBOWHUNTER903 (Jan 28, 2010)

nice rifle sorry about the car though


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

Here is my C4 back from the dipper...nice job, Mossy Oak breakup infini

ty...


----------



## Huntergirla (Oct 22, 2006)

AWWWW- I was looking at the nice paint job on the gun, and then I scroll down a little more and see your CAR so sorry to see that, glad your O.K. And the paint job on the bow is awesome...


----------



## KSGirl (Jan 6, 2010)

LOVE the dip on your C4 that looks awesome!! Maybe they can dip your car and hide the crunches. LOL But seriously glad that you weren't hurt and hope you get a new ride out of the deal.


----------

